# Website/Domain Konfiguration - DNS Einträge beim Domain Provider



## bigt (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe ISPPros,

da ich seit Jahren gerne und viel mit diversen Server und Webanwendungen rumspiele, bin ich zuletzt auf das ISPConfig gestoßen. Ein Tool das mir mein Leben wahnsinnig erleichtern kann.... wenn es denn läuft!

Ich habe ISPConfig laut dieser Anleitung eingerichtet: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
(Bei der Installation habe ich testweise SSL erstmal weggelassen.)

Meine fiktiven Daten:
IP Adresse vom root Server: "144.123.123.123"
Hostname des root Server: "webserver.meinedomain.de"

Ich habe bei dem Domain Provider also den A Record: "144.123.123.123" für "meinedomain.de" hinterlegt.


Zur Situation: 
Unter der direkten IP Adresse, sowie unter "meinedomain.de", erscheint der Login Bereich des Squirrel Mailserver. Mit einem Port 8080 dahinter gelange ich auf den ISPConfig Login.

Jetzt habe ich eine erste Website eingerichtet und dabei die Domain: "einezweitedomain.com" hinterlegt, außerdem einen FTP User, E-Mail Account und eine Datenbank. Beim Domainprovider habe ich für die "einezweitedomain.com" ebenfalls einen A Record auf die IP "144.123.123.123" hinterlegt, sowie einen MX Record mit: "einezweitedomain.com.". E-Mail Verkehr rein und raus funktioniert bestens, sogar die Einrichtung des Postfaches in Outlook.

Wenn ich jetzt aber diese "einezweitedomain.com" aufrufe, lande ich beim Squirrel Mail Login, anstatt auf meinem gewünschten neuen Webspace. Das heißt, die Domain zeigt einfach ganz primitiv direkt auf die nackte IP Adresse. 

Nun die Frage, was könnte in meiner Konfiguration fehlen, oder was habe ich falsch gemacht? Ich habe in der Vergangenheit schon einige IT Themen bearbeitet und gelöst, aber das richtige Zusammenspiel zwischen Domain, Webspace, bzw. die gesamte DNS und NS Konfiguration, bleibt für mich irgendwie schleierhaft. Ich würde mich über eure Unterstützung sehr freuen 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Tobi


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Zeig doch bitte mal, welche Dateien in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled liegen (bzw. welche Symlinks), am besten gleich mit Inhalt.


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

folgender Inhalt:

root@webserver:/etc/apache2/sites-enabled# ls -all
total 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jun  2 17:39 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jun  2 14:49 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   39 Jun  1 15:19 000-apps.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/apps.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Jun  1 14:48 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   43 Jun  1 15:19 000-ispconfig.conf -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.conf
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   44 Jun  1 15:19 000-ispconfig.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/ispconfig.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   48 Jun  1 15:25 100-meinedomain1.biz.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/meinedomain1.biz.vhost
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   44 Jun  2 17:39 900-meinedomain2.de.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/meinedomain2.de.vhost


Ich habe hier die beiden Domainnamen in meinedomain1 & 2 abgeändert. In wirklichkeit stimmen sie mit der angegebenen Toplevel Domain zu 100% überein. 

In dem Reiter DNS habe ich im ISPConfig bisher für eine Domain Einstellungen vorgenommen, für die andere nicht. Macht aber keinen Unterschied, beide Domains landen ganz banal direkt auf der Server IP Adresse, anstatt auf dem entsprechenden Webspace.

Was wären denn die korrekten Einstellungen, die ich vornehmen müsste und in welcher Reihenfolge? Ich habe gemacht:

1. Beim Domain Anbieter den A Record von meinedomain1.de auf die Server IP gelegt
2. Beim Domainabieter den MX Record von meinedomain1.de auf meinedomain1.de gelegt
3. Website im ISPConfig angelegt und meinedomain1.de bei Domain eingetragen

wars das? Was fehlt, bzw. was hat es mit den DNS Einstellungen im ISPConfig auf sich?

Übrigens, nach der Installation von ISPConfig habe ich in den ISP Servereinstellungen/Config die IP Einstellungen eingetragen, Gateway, Netzmaske,.... mehr noch nicht.


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Hast du auch eine Webseite für domain2 erstellt bzw diese als Aliasdomain hinzugefügt?

Die DNS-Einstellungen haben damit nichts zutun. Das DNS-System ist nur dafür da, die Domain zur IP aufzulösen. Welche Webseite dann letztendlich angezeigt wird ist dann Sache von Apache & vHosts.

Eine Domain welche nicht explizit eingetragen ist zeigt IMMER auf den "nackten" Server also auf den Standard DocumentRoot.


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Hm, guter Hinweis! 

Ich habe noch gar keine Aliasdomain eingerichtet bis dato. Aber wofür ist diese Funktion? Ich habe bisher verstanden, dass ich damit eine weitere Domain auf meinen bestehenden Webspace leiten kann.

Z.B.:

Aliasdomain: meinedomain2.de
Domain: meinedomain1.de

meinedomain1.de hat bereits einen eingerichteten Webspace im Hintergrund, meinedomain2.de zeigt dann ebenfalls auf diesen, bzw. auf ein Unterverzeichnis. 

Aber ich glaube wir kommen der Sache schon näher. Domaineinstellungen beim Hoster passen, sogar den Mailserver kann ich richtig nutze dank MX Records. Irgendwie kann der Webserver meine Domain keinem Webspace intern zuodnen, wie du sagst. Was ist denn mit Nameservern? Was das angeht, habe ich auch noch keine Einstellungen vorgenommen. Der Server hat die beiden Google DNS Server drin (8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4). Sollte der Domain Anbieter wiederum meinen Server als Nameserver hinterlegt kriegen, oder anders rum o.ä.?


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Der Domainanbieter bekommt als Nameserver deine Server, sofern du das setzen kannst und die DNS eben über deinen Server konfigurieren willst. Möglicherweise musst du dann aber einen GLUE setzen da die Domains der Nameserver sich innerhalb deiner Zone befinden
Beispiel: ns1.deinedomain.de kann garnicht zur IP aufgelöst werden, weil deinedomain.de von DIR selbst verwaltet wird. Daher musst du einen Glue-Record einfügen, das heißt beim Anbieter trägst du als Nameserver ns1.deinedomain.de und gleichzeitig die IP für ns1.deinedomain.de ein (meißt einfach per leerzeichen getrennt, also "ns1.deinedomain.de 12.34.56.78")


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Ahhh, ok. Wäre es das gleiche, ns1.meinedomain.de einzutragen und gleichzeitig einen A Record für ns1.meinedomain.de auf meine IP zu setzen?

Was ist denn mit den ns1 und ns2 Subdomains... Muss ich die im ISPConfig irgendwo erstellen, bzw. kommt dazu der DNS Bereich ins Spiel? Oder einfach gar nichts und die Subdomains einfach verwenden? Dann könnte ich prinzipiell ja hinschreiben was ich möchte, hans.meinedomain.de und peter.meinedomain.de und beide landen einfach auf meiner Server IP Adresse, richtig?

Nachtrag:

OK, so einfach funktioniert das bei meinem Domain Anbieter wohl nicht. ns1.meinedomain.de, sowie den Fall mit der Leerstelle und der IP Adresse, akzeptiert er nicht, weil das ein registrierter Nameserver sei, bzw. kein gültiger DNS Name mit der IP und Leerstelle. Den Namesever ns1.meinedomain.de müsste ich erst registrieren, A Record und NS Record anlegen nutzt aber nichts. Aber die Nameserver Sache ist eigentlich eh erstmal zweitranging. Das Hauptproblem ist nach wie vor, dass der Apache die Domain keinem konkreten Wespace zuordnet, sondern direkt dem default host auf Port 80. Die Domain wird dann auch schön zusammengesetzt: www. meinedomain.de/src/login.php, wunderbar. Nur sollte die das eben auf dem richtigen vhost machen :-/


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

wenn das mit dem "DOMAIN IP" nicht klappt dann schau, wie du anders einen NS registrieren kannst, das MUSS irgendwie gehen, ansonsten frag beim Support nach wie du für eine Domain einen Nameserver MIT Glue einträgst, da die Nameserver-Domain innerhalb der Domain liegt, die du verwalten möchtest.

Bei den DNS-Einstellungen müsstest du dann per A-Record * auf deine IP leiten, ist dann ein Wildcard für alle Subdomains.

Zu der Seite die ins leere führt: du MUSST eine "Webseite" dafür anlegen oder sie irgendwo als Aliasdomain eintragen, denn ansonsten führt sie logischerweise auf keine Webseite und somit auf die Default-Seite ("It Works!" oder ähnliches).


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

OK, das Nameserver Thema ist erstmal durch. So habe ich das umgesetzt.

Zurück zur Seite ins Leere:

Ich habe das ISPConfig komplett frisch aufgesetzt. Der ISPConfig Server heißt server.meineserverdomain.de

Jetzt will ich eine aller erste Website einrichten. Ich klicke auf: Website und Add new website. Wähle meinen server.meineserver.de aus und trag die gewünschte meinedomain1.de als Website Domain ein. 

Prinzipiell sollte es das gewesen sein, mal abgesehen von dem entsprechenden A Record. Oder was ist mit dem Reiter: Redirect beim Prozess add new website? Muss ich dort etwas eintragen? 

Die Funktion Aliasdomain kommt doch ins Spiel, bei einer 2. Domain (meinedomain2.de). 

Oder gibt es eine Stelle, in der ich jede neue Domain im ISPCOnfig erstmal "registrieren" muss? Meines Wissens geschieht dies doch bei add new website...

Nachtrag:
Wenn ich mal in Aliasdomain reinschaue.... ich kann meine erste Domain ja nicht auf sich selber zeigen lassen, bzw. worauf soll ich sie weiterleiten? Sie muss ja auf ihren ersten Webspace geleitet sein. Das wird aber ja durch add new website erledigt... oder nicht?


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

hi,



> Zu der Seite die ins leere führt: du MUSST eine "Webseite" dafür anlegen oder sie irgendwo als Aliasdomain eintragen


hat er doch... siehe:


> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 Jun 1 15:25 100-meinedomain1.biz.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/meinedomain1.biz.vhost
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 44 Jun 2 17:39 900-meinedomain2.de.vhost -> /etc/apache2/sites-available/meinedomain2.de.vhost





> denn ansonsten führt sie logischerweise auf keine Webseite und somit auf die Default-Seite ("It Works!" oder ähnliches)


Falsch... Sie leitet auf die erste Seite - sortiert nach Alphabet die als vhost angelegt wurde. Leg mal spaßenshalber eine domain aaa.aa an und ruf dann mal eine domain auf, die auf deinen server zeigt, aber nicht als vhost angelegt wurde. Du wirst dann den inhalt von aaa.aa angezeigt bekommen 


Zum eigentlichen Problem:
Wenn du alle Subdomains der entsprechenden Domains mit nur diesem einen Server verwalten willst, kannst du es dir einfach machen und einen A Record für beide Domains anlegen mit * der auf die Serverip zeigt, sowie je einen MX-Record. 

Danach legst du in ISPConfig die beiden Webseiten an und wählst entweder bei beiden * als IP Adresse oder bei beiden die Server-IP (meine Empfehlung). Nicht mixen - also bei einem * bei der anderen die IP. 

Danach wartest du eine Minute, schaust in die Jobwarteschlange ob alle Einträge raus sind und dann sollte es funktionieren.


*** Edit ***
Sehe gerade das du ISPConfig auf Englisch hast. Wenn du willst kannst du das unter Settings -> Password and Language auf German ändern.

Webseite anlegen machst du unter Website -> Add Website (bzw. auf deutsch: Webseiten -> Neue Webseite hinzufügen), dann nur noch alle Felder richtig ausfüllen und fertig.

*** Edit Ende ***

Grüße
nwb


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Falsch... Sie leitet auf die erste Seite - sortiert nach Alphabet die als vhost angelegt wurde. Leg mal spaßenshalber eine domain aaa.aa an und ruf dann mal eine domain auf, die auf deinen server zeigt, aber nicht als vhost angelegt wurde. Du wirst dann den inhalt von aaa.aa angezeigt bekommen


Da ich derzeit nur eine einzige Seite hoste Administriere ich meine vHosts selbst und ohne ISPConfig, und bei mir ist es so, dass alle Seiten die keinen vHost haben auf den in der httpd.conf eingetragenen DocumentRoot leiten.

Edit: Habe mir mal grade die Standard httpd.conf auf nem ISP-Server angesehen, die ist leer. Somit existiert kein "Standard" DocumentRoot und dann ist klar, dass die erste Domain genommen wird wobei man das auch besser regeln kann indem man einfach eine Datei "000" oder ähnliches unter /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ erstellt und dort eben seine "Standart" Einstellungen macht welche greifen, wenn es kein vHost tut.


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

danke für deine Unterstützung!

Ich bin momentan direkt als admin drin, da war das auf englisch. Im User wars dann deutsch und hieß Neue Domain hinzufügen.

Das mit der Website aaa.aa anlegen hat nicht funktioniert. meinedomain1.de landet nachwievor direkt auf der IP Adresse, also beim Squirrel Mail Server.

Ich habe wirklich alles genau so gemacht, wie du/ihr das auch gesagt habt.

- Domain A Record auf die IP gelegt
- Add new Website mit der Domain
- Alle Felder ausgefüllt
- Resultat: http:// meinedomain1.de landet bei Squirrel Mail
- Außerdem jede weitere Domain/Website/Subdomain/Aliasdomain die ich einrichte.

Ich verzweifle glaub gleich  das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!!

Kann der Fehler in der ISPConfig "Server Config" liegen?


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

ISt die Jobwarteschlange leer?


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Yep!

Was ich gerade in "Show ISPConfig Cron-Log" gefundenhabe:

[Sun Jun 02 17:44:02 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost 123.123.123.123:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Sun Jun 02 17:44:02 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Sun Jun 02 17:44:02 2013] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts


tausend mal untereinander das gleiche....


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

ansonsten poste einfach mal "cat /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*", da muss es ja dann irgendein Problem mit den vHosts geben.

Edit: Ignoriere die Meldungen, die heißen nichts schlimmes. (Bedeutet nur, dass 1. niemand auf deiner IP auf 443 hört und 2. niemand auf 443 und 80 auf * also "überall" hört)


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Alles klar.

Anbei die Ausgabe im Textfile... (IP und Domain ersetzt durch meinedomain1.de usw.)


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Okay schaut so aus als wäre da einiges zuviel, allerdings sollte meinedomain1.de zumindest auf /var/www/meinedomain1.de/web oder auf /var/www/aaaa.aa/web leiten.


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

nimm mal sämtliche alias domains raus.

Am ende sollte es bei dir also nur noch 2 webseiten geben:
aaaa.aa
meinedomain.de

Sonst nix.

Dann ruf meinedomain.de auf und schau ob es funktioniert. Sollte ne grüne default seite sein. dann meld dich nochmal


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

OK. Ich habe jetzt mal komplett alle Websites, Domains etc. entfernt und nur meinedomain1.de neu eingerichtet. Job Queue ist leer, Webspace ist in /var/www/meinedomain1.de angelegt. Darunter finde ich unter anderem auch einen Ordner web, worin diese grüne index.html liegt, wenn ich mir die mal via ftp auf den Rechner kopiere. 
Ein angelegter FTP User landet auch wunderbar im meinedomain1.de Vezeichnis und alle Ordner usw sind da. In meiner vorher angehängten Ausgabe.txt war auch der richtige Pfad zur Domain angegeben.

meinedomain1.de landet auch jetzt wieder direkt auf der Server IP / Squirrel Mail.


hmm...Ist da eventuell generell was kaputt in der aktuellen ISPConfig Software, oder habe ich immer irgendwas falsch konfiguriert beim installieren? Ich habe schließlich 2x komlette openSuse Server damit eingerichtet und jetzt zum 3. mal neu ein Ubuntu System und bei allen trat exakt das selbe Phänomen auf... :-/


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

hmmm eigentlich nicht.

kann ja dann fast nur noch irgendein fehler bei der squirrelmail vhostkonfiguration sein.


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Hmm, ich habe ja eine Single Server Konfiguration durchgeführt. Das Komplettpaket auf einem Server. 

Bevor ich ISPConfig installiert habe, kam der Squirrel Mailserver dran. Den erreiche ich ja auch unter meiner Server IP und Port 80. ISPConfig, bzw. dieses Interface, erreiche ich unter Port 8080. Ich bin aber mal davon ausgegangen, dass die erstellen Websiten dann ebenfalls unter dem Port 80 aufgerufen werden, oder irre ich mich da jetzt? Gilt der Port 8080 dann auch für die angelegten Websiten?

Das würde bedeuten, dass ISPConfig wahrscheinlich richtig läuft, aber der Webserver, der das Squirrel Mail Interface hostet, in wirklichkeit ein anderer ist und von der ganzen ISPConfig "add new website" Sache überhaupt gar nichts mitbekommt? Wenn ich aber meinedomain1.de:8080 aufrufe, lande ich auf dem ISPConfig Interface / Login. Auch nicht auf einer Welcome Website


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

ich habe da eine blöde vermutung... poste mir ma bitte die ersten 10 zeilen aus deinem squirrelmail vhost. 



> Ich bin aber mal davon ausgegangen, dass die erstellen Websiten dann ebenfalls unter dem Port 80 aufgerufen werden


korrekt, so sollte es sein



> Das würde bedeuten, dass ISPConfig wahrscheinlich richtig läuft, aber der Webserver, der das Squirrel Mail Interface hostet, in wirklichkeit ein anderer ist und von der ganzen ISPConfig "add new website" Sache überhaupt gar nichts mitbekommt?


Der Webserver ist ein und derselbe Apache. Da Apache den Port an sich bindet könnte den auch kein weiterer Dienst nutzen ;-)

Grüße
nwb


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

Okay, redest du von der squirrelmail.conf?

Darin habe üch übrigens auch einen VHost webmail.meineserverdomain.de angelegt. Damit sollte sich squirrelmail melden, da kommt aber nur eine Fehlermeldung um Browser, dass es diese Adresse einfach gar nicht gibt!


----------



## nowayback (6. Juni 2013)

Da haben wir doch deinen Fehler - hoffe ich 

wie bereits geschrieben, sollst du nicht * und die IP mixen. In dem Fall hast du aber die IP verwendet und bei deiner Webseite nur *


```
<VirtualHost 123.456.789.012:80>
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
  ServerName webmail.meineserverdomain.de
</VirtualHost>
```
ändere das mal in 


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  DocumentRoot /usr/share/squirrelmail
  ServerName webmail.meineserverdomain.de
</VirtualHost>
```

dann den apache neustarten nicht vergessen 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## bigt (6. Juni 2013)

aaalter......


Da hätte ich jetzt im Traum nicht dran gedacht!!!! Und siehe da, es läuft!!!  

Ich bin grad so mega happy... ich kann dir gar nicht genug Danken  Damit befasse ich mich jetzt schon zum x. mal innerhalb mehrerer Monate und jedes Mal das Gleiche...

Super Hinweis! 

Also dann, gute Nacht euch allen und vielen Dank für eure Unterstüzung! Morgen gehts dann los für mich...

Viele Grüße
Tobi


----------

